# New take on B14 headlamps, big pic



## Nico Flax (May 3, 2003)

Hello all,
well I want to do something with the front head lights, but really don't like the stealth thing to much, and wanted to be original, so I came up with an idea, ha that I saw on some race cars, I'll post a pic below of what I plan for the headlights to look like, if anyone can answer these few questions for me though it would just help, I want to keep the front of the cover clear, and just give the inside of the headlights a slight mist of paint, well here are the questions

What sort of paint do you all suggest, at first I was thinking of a transperant yellow to just coat the chrome like platic in the inside, then i was thinking about those metallic paints that they sell, and finally i was thinking using metallic paint on the inside, and coat the cover with transperant yellow paint, any ideas?

Next would enough light get through to so they would act as normal head lights? If there was a brighter bulb would it be ok? would they be legal? I'm assuming not...

Well thats it, hope I can get this to work, oh and I have clear headlamps, but they are stock, ah one more thing, is it ok to post pics from other peoples websites? if not then delete the thread I guess...

pic


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

U should just get projectors, and I think a yellow tint is illegal.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Most states allow yellow headlights. The trick is that yellow headlights (known as French yellow) get their color from either yellow glass, as you see in the BMW above, or from a yellow bulb. Since the halos don't actually have an internal glass lens, getting that look from tinting anything is going to be impossible. However, you can find French yellow headlights, since many people in the Euro crowd run them. You may want to check with local authorities about the legality of it in your state, of course, assuming your car is a daily-driver.


----------



## Nico Flax (May 3, 2003)

Thanks for all the help Samo, I'm guessing its pretty safe to assume nobody makes these kind of head lights for the B14, and if someone does, they are way out of my neck of the woods, perhaps I'll take a shot at fabricating or get some custom work, I really think it would look nice with the shade of green my car is, thanks again Samo, if it ever happens I'll post pics!


----------

